# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Bị vợ phạt ngay đêm tân hôn

## dungtran

Một tạp chí về phụ nữ phỏng vấn anh chàng mới cưới vợ. Vợ anh ta là một nữ cảnh sát giao thông.
> Hâm nóng bữa tối/ Thói quen tai hại/ Cưới nhanh kẻo tỉnh rượu

- Xin anh cho biết cảm tưởng khi có một người vợ như vậy?

- Rất không thoải mái!

- Anh có thể nói rõ hơn?

- Vâng, ngay đêm tân hôn tôi đã bị cô ấy phạt tới 3 lỗi cùng lúc: Tốc độ quá nhanh, đỗ sai nơi quy định và không đội mũ bảo hiểm!

- !!!!!!

----------

